# 99 Caddy problems, can ya'll point me in right direction?



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

My 99 DeVille has developed a problem. 
Earlier this month the AC quit working. Replacing some dry rotted vacuum hoses fixed that problem, but now it won't put out any heated air when I try to turn on the heater or defrost. DH has marginal to fair mechanic skills, preferring Jeeps cause he knows how to work on them. He has no idea what could have caused this. Was wondering if any of you guys might be able to steer him in the right direction.

Thanks
CVNurse


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bad heater core, maybe? 

look for worn/corroded wiring, bad connection etc etc

when was the last time you checked the heat?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

CV, many GM cars use vacuum to control HVAC. It seems very likely to me that since he replaced vacuum lines, he either accidentally switched a line or disconnected one.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd agree with horseman09 - The "default" mode on most vehicles is "heat on the feet" meaning that if the vacuum source was left off or disconnected the heater would be the only thing you'd have functioning. Since the heater isn't working you're probably still getting vacuum to the control unit but it's not in the right place. I'd suggest re-checking the vacuum hose routings first.

If the cold air is blowing on the feet (through the heater ducting) you may have a hose off or misrouted to the heat valve located in the supply line to the heater core.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Check your coolant level.
If it's low check your oil.
If that looks like chocolate milk you have major problems.
I had a caddy and the heater was cold.
Added water and it worked until all of that water leaked into the oil pan.
Then I had it hauled to the shop and from there to the junk yard.
Good luck.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Which motor do you have in the Caddy? If it is the NorthStar 32v it could be just as backlash stated ... I have heard some horror-stories about those motors leaking badly, both internally and externally (visible). :gaah:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, will run these ideas by DH. It does have a Northstar engine naekid. A mishooked hose is a very likely culprit. When he first replaced the hose, cold air was blowing on my feet, but not really out the vents. This problem seems to be better, but really makes me think this is it. 

Will let ya'll know the outcome guys. 

We do seem to have discovered a fix for the air shocks leaking. The mechanic he uses has actually rigged a line with a nipple where we can hook an air compressor and refill when they leak down. He got the idea to blow the shocks up and put a can of slime in them. Did this Fri and so far they haven't leaked back down yet. You all know how expensive the shocks are I am sure. 
Sherman has been a good car in the year I have had him, but I do not know proper maintenance, and sometimes think Dh's motto is, don't fix it until it is broke.

Thanks for the advices and input.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

*We are back from the shop....*

They replaced the vac lines under the dash, as well as a cv joint that was going bad. DH claims he told me the lines under the dash still needed to be replaced  but I never heard him.

And in case anyone is into jerry rigging-- the can of slime in the air shocks seems to have worked. Haven't had to air them up at all since he did that.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool idea on the Slime in the air shocks! I went through two sets on an old Firebird, and never could get them to last long.......

And you are like my sister - she names all her vehicles! Her garden tractor is "Fred". Don't know her newest car's name......
An old MG Midget was "Henry".......


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> And you are like my sister - she names all her vehicles! Her garden tractor is "Fred". Don't know her newest car's name......
> An old MG Midget was "Henry".......


Well this is my first official name. We nicknamed my caravan the "MomMobile"
but after I totalled it on the way in for an emergency call at the hospital, Hubby found the Caddy and bought it without my test driving. First time I got behind the wheel, after driving his jeep and a compact rental that sat on the ground, I felt like I was driving a tank. I really feel most of the time that the only thing that would take me out in a wreck would be a head on with an 18 wheeler. Anything else I envision walking away. Realistically, I know it aint so, but........


----------

